# sagittaria subulata - low light or high light?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey, getting conflicting info on this. To keep the dwarf sag low as a carpet, do you use high or low light? Some say if you use high light it will grow taller, other say it will grow taller if you use low light. Which is correct?

I have a 15 gallon with eco complete, and 2x 24watt. I wanted to only use 1x 24watt for the dwarf sag which is about 1.75 wpg to keep things easy, but i am ok with going 3+ wpg if it means to keep the sags short.

thanks!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I have high light and mine stays compact. I have a 125g with 10 hour light period. 4 - 39w T5 HO running all 10 hours with a 4 hour burst of 8x39w. Never gets more than 5" tall, if that, and spreads well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They tend to get taller when crowded. Keeping it thinned out helps.


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

low light will make it taller.


----------

